# Lox vs. Smoked Salmon - is there a difference?



## BluePlate (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi All,

Please forgive me if this has already been addressed previously, but can someone explain what the difference is between 'lox' and the "nova" or "Scottish" style of smoked salmon (i.e. the wet kind, not the dry kind that is common in the Pacific Northwest). 

I've been using the terms as synonyms, but now I'm really wondering what the difference is.  

Also, have any of you tried to make your own lox?  I saw the Frugal Gourmet do it on TV once and I've been tempted to try it... 

Many thanks for any insight. Cheers,


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think it has to do with the slicing and preparation (paper thin) as well as the cold smoking process.


----------



## sattie (Mar 15, 2007)

I was thinking that lox was cured with salt or some other means other than smoked.  And lox was thinly sliced and served, where smoked salmon is just that, smoked salmon that is not easily slivered... but I am no expert on the matter by any means!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2007)

There are several different types of smoked salmon.  See here.


----------



## BluePlate (Mar 16, 2007)

Robo410, Sattie, and AndyM, 
THANKS so much for the answers! I guess nova salmon and lox are different.  I gave friends some nova salmon but mistakenly referred to it as lox because I thought they were one and the same. I know they like lox... hopefully nova is close...

Thank you again for the edification. Best,
BP


----------



## GB (Mar 16, 2007)

The quick answer is that lox is very salty and nova is not. They are both delicious though so I am sure your friends will love it.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 16, 2007)

Lived for many years in NYC, perhaps not the cured/smoked salmon capital of the world but it has to be close.

There generally was a difference between lox and nova, and lox was more salty and generally a bit less expensive than nova. But as far as I know there are no smoked salmon police and there were many differences in grade of the products.

Anyway, love the stuff and I am sure your friends were very appreciative.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 16, 2007)

Both lox and nova are cold smoked.  The difference is that lox is brined before smoking and the nova is not.


----------



## sattie (Mar 16, 2007)

BluePlate... your quite welcome, but it seems that I had something to learn on the subject myself!!!


----------

